# urgent request, please help! UK



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,

I dont know what do, we have just lost our pet pigeon, and im in so much pain over this, I need a baby pigeon to replace my loss, a baby that i can give a loving home too. Im looking for a white/black tipper that is no more than a week or so old, I havent got a clue as to where or how I would go about getting another pigeon?? as I had rescued mine. if you can help please get in touch. im willing to pay whatever, I just need to replace my loss. Im in the west midlands, england ,uk- please help

morgan&sally


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so sorry for your loss, no one (I would think) is going to give you a week old squab. they need to be fed by the parents at that age, perhaps someone near you will have an adult or just weand young bird to sell or give to you. how did you lose your pet?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss! Whatever pigeon you adopt won't be like the one you lost, they are all unique in so many ways, but try contacting *mini paul*, in Birmingham.

Cynthia


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> so sorry for your loss, no one (I would think) is going to give you a week old squab. they need to be fed by the parents at that age, perhaps someone near you will have an adult or just weand young bird to sell or give to you. how did you lose your pet?


If you look at her other post, it says that she rescued a baby when he was 3 days old, hand-fed it, but it had splayed legs and died at 1 year old.

a week before he died, they went on vacation, and so her brother was looking after him/her, and when she came back, the bird was bloted all over and dying.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh god. What a nice thing to hear just before going on vacation while searching for a person to take care of my dove.


I'm sorry for your loss. Maybe you should wait a little before getting another one. You know, you risk being disappointed because he/she won't be like your deceased pet.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

the best way to get a young pigeon like that.. is to search the streets for babies that have fallen out of the nest..
if u think that if u get and older squab that it wont be tame as your other one.. u r wrong..
they get really tame regardless of the age that u get them in.. all u need to do is handle the pigeon a lot and there u got another tame one..
yeah it is true babies grown attached to u if u hand raise them.. but even the baby that just got weaned can be attached to u as well.
search the nests around your city im sure there are babies in need of help...


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

i still feel no better, im so upset, i dont know what to do with my self, how do you get over it? i have never expereinced anythin like this.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

sally&morgan, I am sorry for your loss. You had an emotional investment in your pet. In other words, you loved him/her dearly. When we lose anyone we love, we must allow ourselves to grieve. It's an obstacle in life that we can't go around to get to the other side. We must go through it. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sally&morgan said:


> i still feel no better, im so upset, i dont know what to do with my self, how do you get over it? i have never expereinced anythin like this.


I am deeply sorry for your loss and pain, and I can understand how you feel.

You need to grieve the loss and come to peace and closure with this, and return this bird to his Creator. No matter what happened, this creature is now in peace and that is what you need for yourself too.

Why don't you take Cynthia's advice and contact Paul, he may be able to help. He has some absolutely gorgeous birds.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

thankyou.

I feel so bad, i had to have him put to sleep as he was hours from death and was suffering so bad that it was unfair. as silly as it sounds when i found him i was having real bad problems in my life and was under going cognitive behaviroal therapy for bad thoughts and panic attacks, then i found him and he saved me, he gave me somethin to get up for in the morning and i never had another panic attack since, he saved me, and i let him down by going on holiday and trusting my brother to look after my house and pigeon, and he failed, did he miss me that much in the 7days i was away that its caused trauma to his health and in turn made him ill?? when i came back he was dying in my living room, i just dont know what to do now, i have attach a pic of him


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what happend to your second pigeon?


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Spirit Wings, we only ever had one pigeon, not sure why you understood us to have had another. He was called Turkey.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sally&morgan said:


> Hi Spirit Wings, we only ever had one pigeon, not sure why you understood us to have had another. He was called Turkey.


because you posted this back in November, from the post it seems like you got another pigeon..?
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=435383&postcount=3


----------

